# Australian Immigration:: how long will it take for PR process after getting File No.



## tauruschap (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello All,

I have applied for PR in Australia(Skilled Independent). 


I have got my Technical Assessment cleared (Electronics Engineer) and got my File Number for my application.
I have applied through paper mode of Submission,
Could any one tell me how to check the progress of the paper based applications. Do anybody know how long will it take to get PR after getting the file number.


Regards


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There's a tracking system for electronically submitted applications but nothing that I know of for paper based applications but could be - have you checked out the immi site 'applying for visa section" and read stuff on "What happens after application etc."

You may just have to wait for contact by a CO but there is a priority approach that immi keep fine tuning - have a look at our second sticky thread and you'll see some links re latest government announcements - they even say it is not really possible to give realistic times right now!

You may also want to consider getting a state nomination if possible, details under 176 eligibility and that would mean your 175 could get made to be a 176 and it gets higher priority.


----------



## tauruschap (Apr 13, 2009)

*Thanks Buddy!!*

Yea, i will check out is it possible to opt for even 176,,

i checked out the immigration site of Aussie Govt, But there is no specific information about tracking the progress of paper based PR Process. Online Submission can be tracked through that site.

If anybody knows the answer please let me know.

Regards


----------



## komail (Jun 16, 2009)

*Online vs Post*

Is it better to apply online than sending documents through courier or post?


----------



## sr786 (May 31, 2010)

fill the form 956 by appointing atleast an exempt agent; that is either d sponsor, nominator, sister, brother or any1 closely related to u. then u can access the process. this is adviced by the DIAC when asked.

hope this helps


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

sr786 said:


> fill the form 956 by appointing atleast an exempt agent; that is either d sponsor, nominator, sister, brother or any1 closely related to u. then u can access the process. this is adviced by the DIAC when asked.
> 
> hope this helps


You may want to double check what you believe the system is for the form 956 - http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/956.pdf whilst being about who is nominated to be an agent or not, or another nominated contact person does not provide for paper applications to be converted to online applications.

It will only be online applications that have provision for online checking AFAIK.
You may even find a reference to that in the applications section of visa info.

Please clarify that before posting about it further and when you have claified it, please also make corrections as applicable where you have posted it.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

komail said:


> Is it better to apply online than sending documents through courier or post?


The online applications are preferred by Immi and could therefore possibly lead to faster processing.
You then also have access to online status reporting.

You can compare what is said about either way @ http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/175/how-to-apply.htm using links.


----------



## sandynttf (Sep 6, 2013)

Could any one tell PR process


----------

